# Federal $466,642 in taxpayer dollars to study why  fat girls date less



## []Doo[]Der (Dec 16, 2014)

Uh...Geeez guys get real.


> “Mounting evidence demonstrates that weight influences intimate  (i.e., dating and ******) relationship formation and ****** negotiations  among adolescent girls. Obese girls consistently report having fewer  dating and ****** experiences, but more ****** risk behaviors (i.e.,  condom nonuse) once they are sexually active,” the grant abstract said.
> “No studies have actually examined whether the interpersonal skills  and intimate relationships of obese and non-obese girls differ,” it  said.



http://cnsnews.com/news/article/mel...tudy-why-do-fat-girls-date-less-and-risk-more


----------



## rt3 (Dec 16, 2014)

Does this have anything to do with a bumper sticker I saw on a pickup the other day? "No fat chicks Allowed".


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Dec 16, 2014)

rt3 said:


> Does this have anything to do with a bumper sticker I saw on a pickup the other day? "No fat chicks Allowed".



KFC Delivery vehicle or biker on a bad day?


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 16, 2014)

Too many professional students out there looking for a thesis idea and/or grant for a study to write a paper to get another degree. This is nothing but the another effect of the business of HIGHer education.


----------



## rt3 (Dec 16, 2014)

Lol, Cowboy eating fried chicken


----------



## drifter (Dec 16, 2014)

All this is over my head.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 16, 2014)

Wonder how much good that utterly wasted half a million dollars might do if used with some sense . . .  We sure waste a lot of money studying dumb stuff, even dumb stuff to which the answer is obvious.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 17, 2014)

This is sad in many ways...


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 17, 2014)

The gooberment might be the enabler here but the actual recipients of this handout are The Magee Womens Research Institute and Foundation in Pittsburgh Pa. To top it off they are going to be using an existing study dating back to 2008. 

The actual goal of this "study" is "...tailoring adolescent ****** risk-reduction interventions..." and 'build ****** negotiation skills' uh-huh


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Dec 17, 2014)

drifter said:


> All this is over my head.



iffen twer, y'all'd be crushed a mite.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 17, 2014)

WHY does the US continue to give out grant money for such idiotic studies?


----------



## Don M. (Dec 17, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> WHY does the US continue to give out grant money for such idiotic studies?



Simple...Campaign contributions from the benefactors of these grants...universities, special interests, corporations, etc., etc.   If you look up a given candidates financial contributions on OpenSecrets.org, you will find many universities who contribute to the political campaigns.  Heaven forbid they should reduce their fee's and tuition.  When you look at where a politician gets his campaign money from, you can bet with 99% certainty that he will insert all sorts of "pork" into legislation that pays his contributors back...usually many times over.  

We have the Best Government that Money can Buy.


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Dec 18, 2014)

The term 'pork' for government largesse denigrates the pig.

Maybe it should be labeled as baksheesh? Seems to work historically.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 18, 2014)

This latest budget that Congress passed is loaded with this kind of nonsense, and substantial tax breaks for those who need it the least.   Meanwhile, the working Middle Class continues to be ignored by our so-called "leaders".  The Only one who has spoken up publicly about the financial stagnation of our working people, and this runaway disparity in wealth, is Elizabeth Warren, and you can bet that if she decides to mount a campaign for the Presidency, her own Party will do everything they can to sabotage her efforts.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2014)

I've seen a lot of stupid studies being funded, but this one takes the cake.  Maybe we should study something important once in a while -- like why big fat ladies in Wal-Mart wear glow in the dark pink stretch pants.  Geez!


----------



## Don M. (Dec 19, 2014)

Yeah...if a person gets bored, all they have to do is go to a Walmart, or any other shopping venue, and do some "people watching".  Or...fire up the computer and go to PeopleofWalmart.com, and browse the hundreds of picture there.


----------

